# Driver verification--using your SS #



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Apparently, similar to Uber having us take a selfie for verification, now Lyft periodically checks to see if the right driver is using your account by requesting your Social security number. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

That's ridiculous. 

Post it on their Twitter... make it public about how little they care about driver security.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Completely racist!

Call them out for putting barriers for the undocumented


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Post it on their Twitter... make it public about how little they care about driver security.


What bothered me was what if this was a hacking. What if it was some virus overlaying on the phone trying to look like legit lyft?

Ok fine, they are trying to verify the driver for safety-- Lyft should use something else. Last 4 of ss would be better.

Not the whole Ss#


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> What bothered me was what if this was a hacking. What if it was some virus overlaying on the phone trying to look like legit lyft?
> 
> Ok fine, they are trying to verify the driver for safety-- Lyft should use something else. Last 4 of ss would be better.
> 
> Not the whole Ss#


I agree, I'd be nervous to put in my full SSN. 
That's really weird, I've never gotten that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

This is illegal. We were guaranteed by law that our SSN would never be used for identification. It says so right on your Social Security Card.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Before you give out your SS make sure it's Lyft. I would contact them directly. Don't trust the digital world. I rather skip a day of Lyft before I get a nasty surprise.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> This is illegal. We were guaranteed by law that our SSN would never be used for identification. It says so right on your Social Security Card.


I'm not sure that's it's ILLEGAL for them to ask for it since they can claim that it's necessary for financial reporting. That said, it's a horrible idea, and a bad precedent to set by randomly demanding full SSNs.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

So this is their alternative to Uber's facial verification?

A thread about some pax stealing a driver's social is coming next week.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> So this is their alternative to Uber's facial verification?


Yes, and the timing was just like the way Uber does their "driver verification" : right after ending a trip.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

This is a lawsuit waiting to happen. Unfortunately, most of us are not financially able to take on such a project.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> So this is their alternative to Uber's facial verification?
> 
> A thread about some pax stealing a driver's social is coming next week.


Unfortunately the Uber facial recognition is racist and thinks all Asians look the same


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 335223
> 
> 
> Apparently, similar to Uber having us take a selfie for verification, now Lyft periodically checks to see if the right driver is using your account by requesting your Social security number. Anyone else get this?


------------------------
You mentioned Lyft but Uber is showing on the screen. Which one is it ?? I drive Lyft -- have not seen this before.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> You mentioned Lyft but Uber is showing on the screen. Which one is it ?? I drive Lyft -- have not seen this before.


The blue Uber bubble is because uber was online in the background


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

A thump or other finger print would be the safest and best means for ID, also this would be next to impossible to duplicate.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I'm not sure that's it's ILLEGAL for them to ask for it since they can claim that it's necessary for financial reporting. That said, it's a horrible idea, and a bad precedent to set by randomly demanding full SSNs.


It is illegal but Lyft cares less about anything illegal as we know. That's why they have lawyers and lobbyists and also why they are able to employe a cadre of drivers to use their personal resources to earn under minimum wage. Again, it is illegal. Social Security numbers are not to be used identification. Lyft and Uber like to do their own thing assuming the drivers are dumb enough to a.) not know the laws, b.) not be able to do anything about it and c.) not realize that Lyft and Uber are above any and all laws that were put in place to protect workers.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> It is illegal but Lyft cares less about anything illegal as we know. That's why they have lawyers and lobbyists and also why they are able to employe a cadre of drivers to use their personal resources to earn under minimum wage. Again, it is illegal. Social Security numbers are not to be used identification. Lyft and Uber like to do their own thing assuming the drivers are dumb enough to a.) not know the laws, b.) not be able to do anything about it and c.) not realize that Lyft and Uber are above any and all laws that were put in place to protect workers.


Some sources disagree with you.

You aren't legally required to provide your SSN to businesses unless one of the following is true:

• You'll be engaging in a transaction that requires notification to the Internal Revenue Service; or

• You're initiating a financial transaction subject to federal Customer Identification Program rules.

If you refuse to provide your SSN, companies may choose not to do business with you, but there's no law that prevents them from asking for it. These are some examples of businesses that require a Social Security number for legitimate purposes:


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Both Lyft and Uber should just send out little messages like this that say "We don't know or care who you are, but thanks for driving at these rates."


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Completely racist!
> 
> Call them out for putting barriers for the undocumented


You mean the illegals don't you? Our President says "Illegals coming in are going to be legal going out"! YAY!

Illegals sucking up YOUR tax money that could take care of the hungry and homeless AMERICANS first.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Some sources disagree with you.
> 
> If you refuse to provide your SSN, companies may choose not to do business with you, but there's no law that prevents them from asking for it. These are some examples of businesses that require a Social Security number for legitimate purposes:


There *IS* a law preventing them from asking for it as identification.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> There *IS* a law preventing them from asking for it as identification.


Can you quote that law, and explain why it differs from the information at the posted link?
You're logging in to do business and generate reportable income.

If you don't agree to provide that information, they can (and probably will) deny you access to their platform.

I may not agree with their system, but I don't see many options other than to stop driving for Lyft.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Read your social security card, and quit with the pedantic quote this and do that crap.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Read your social security card, and quit with the pedantic quote this and do that crap.


My social security card doesn't say anything about prohibitions. Sometimes things are more complicated than a general line or two on a universally issued card.

Screw you and your bullshit. I'm done dealing with your stupid ass.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Kids are so funny


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 335223
> 
> 
> Apparently, similar to Uber having us take a selfie for verification, now Lyft periodically checks to see if the right driver is using your account by requesting your Social security number. Anyone else get this?


Advice, do not ever do that.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Kids are so funny


Which kids are you referring to?

(I have two kids, five grandchildren and one great grandchild)


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

It asks me for my Drivers license to verify. I wouldnt give it more than last 4, its just dumb to ask for the whole 9. Well they are a technology company, so that explains a lot in this assbackwards world we live in.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 335223
> 
> 
> Apparently, similar to Uber having us take a selfie for verification, now Lyft periodically checks to see if the right driver is using your account by requesting your Social security number. Anyone else get this?


I should ask them to verify they are a technology company.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I must be on the Lyft naughty list, now they have another method for driver verification.

Picture front AND back of driver license, and then a selfie.

It is slow AF. This is a 5 minute process. Despite excellent cell reception, their servers seem to be slow uploading the pics.

Better than SSN though.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Completely racist!
> 
> Call them out for putting barriers for the undocumented


Wouldn't that be bigoted as opposed to racist? ?

A Canadian immigrant could be undocumented but we don't hear Bum45 screaming about building a wall at the Canadian border. Those good 'ole Canadians. They have the complexion for the protection. ?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> What bothered me was what if this was a hacking. What if it was some virus overlaying on the phone trying to look like legit lyft?
> 
> Ok fine, they are trying to verify the driver for safety-- Lyft should use something else. Last 4 of ss would be better.
> 
> Not the whole Ss#


A 3rd party service could clean the whole list of drivers in a few days.

A person responding to the prompt in the app will only verify what they originally gave to them when the account was opened.

What is the true purpose of this exercise ?



doyousensehumor said:


> I must be on the Lyft naughty list, now they have another method for driver verification.
> 
> Picture front AND back of driver license, and then a selfie.
> 
> ...


Oh. This is the Facebook method. Very invasive.

Why don't they just schedule drivers to go to the hub and verify in person over a period of weeks.

What else are the hub staff doing these days? Nothing to argue since they won't fix anything. All thehubs are good for are inspections and handing out airport placards and Amps.

Tech people...sigh.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 335223
> 
> 
> Apparently, similar to Uber having us take a selfie for verification, now Lyft periodically checks to see if the right driver is using your account by requesting your Social security number. Anyone else get this?


NO! And I wouldn't send it, either. It could be someone other than Lyft.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Post it on their Twitter... make it public about how little they care about driver security.


LOL
Seriously, do u really perceive the "public" as caring about_ driver security,_
or is their primary concern dirt cheap fares?

and realistically, WHO would want to steal the ID of any Lyft or Uber Driver? Ratso Rizzo maybe?










According to Dustin Hoffman, the taxi incident wasn't scripted. 
After fifteen takes, it was finally going well, but this time, as they crossed the street, a taxi ran a red light.

Being the professional that he is, he stayed in character and shouted "Hey, we're WALKING here!" and made movie history. Jon Voight also backed up this version of the incident, saying that seeing how well Hoffman was handling the situation, he likewise stayed in character.​


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> There *IS* a law preventing them from asking for it as identification.


They can and often do ask for the last 4.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just because they do doesn't mean they are permitted to.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

What's wrong with asking them to verify their identity by contacting you by phone at the number of record? I would not give out my SSN without knowing exactly who is getting it.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

14eightyeight said:


> This is a lawsuit waiting to happen. Unfortunately, most of us are not financially able to take on such a project.


As we know Lyft and Uber dont believe laws and regulations pertain to them thus asking for the social security number makes no difference to them whether it is legal or not. Just as drivers don't have to be paid minimum wage because they falsely (for now) argue drivers are IC, asking for SS# is not an issue they likely consider either since they are above the law. Money and connections will buy anything in the US now mirroring the cultures of the middle east like Iran. I have lived in the Middle East so making this comparison through years of direct lived experience in the third world.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> LOL
> Seriously, do u really perceive the "public" as caring about_ driver security,_
> or is their primary concern dirt cheap fares?
> 
> ...


Who is "the public?"

While most everyday passengers may not give a rats ass, some do. If your message reaches a thousand people and only 1% care, that's still 10 people that do care. It all adds up over time.

As far as who would want to steal the identity of a driver, I'd remind you that not everyone here is a broke ass ant that works 80 hrs to pay for their ExpressDrive lease. Some of us live ok lives, and identity theft could be catastrophic to deal with.


----------

